
Show HN: My HN – filter recent top Hacker News by your favorite topics - Elect2
https://hn.okphp.com/?k=postgres,python,hiring,aws,mac
======
karmakaze
Great idea. How does keyword matching work (substring)?

Also can I just put in only keywords to filter out?

    
    
      ?k=-css,-js

~~~
Elect2
No. It's simple matching. And only [0-9a-z] and spaces allowed.

